# Jujutsu in Atlanta



## Koga-Shinobi (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey everyone, I'm moving to Atlanta in a few months time, and was wondering if anyone knows of a good jujitsu dojo there? Any idea's on costs too would be great. Thanks


----------



## arnisador (Aug 23, 2003)

See also this thread.


----------

